# Fragen zur Xbox One S vor dem Kauf



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe beschlossen, mir zusätzlich zum PC eine Xbox One S zuzulegen, da ich gerne manche Games spielen will, die es am PC nicht gibt (zB Madden und NHL) und auch um mal mit Freunden per Splitscreen was zu spielen. Da gibt es ja manche Shooter, die man so spielen kann und die nicht mehr ganz neu sind, so dass die auch günstig sind    und da es jetzt immer wieder Angebote gibt, oft inkl. Games, so dass die Konsole teilweise, wenn man die Games verkauft, nur um die 200€ kostet, wollte ich demnächst zuschlagen. 

Ach ja: da ich schon nen Controller für den PC hab, will ich halt ne xbox und keine Playstation, zumal ich mit dem Controller auch besser zurechtkomme. Was ich mich aber frage ist.

- reicht die 500GB-Version aus? Ich werde mir für die Xbox zunächst mal vlt. 4-5 Games holen, und das weitaus meiste wird weiterhin für den PC sein
- kann man per externe HDD/SSD den Speicherplatz problemlos vergrößern?
- wie wichtig ist xbox Gold? Ist das nur wichtig, wenn man Online spielen und Angebote bekommen will, oder ist es vlt sogar so, dass selbst ein Splitscreen-Modus den Service voraussetzt?
- FALLS der Lüfter stören sollte, spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass man die in irgendeine Ecke stellt - für die Controller ist ja nur Reichweite, nicht die Position der Konsolen wichtig, oder?


Hoffe da weiß einer bescheid


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Dezember 2016)

- reicht die 500GB-Version aus? Ich werde mir für die Xbox zunächst mal  vlt. 4-5 Games holen, und das weitaus meiste wird weiterhin für den PC  sein
- kann man per externe HDD/SSD den Speicherplatz problemlos vergrößern?

Mir persönlich reichen sie dicke aus, zur Not gehen aber auch externe Festlatten zur Speichererweiterung.

- wie wichtig ist xbox Gold? Ist das nur wichtig, wenn man Online  spielen und Angebote bekommen will, oder ist es vlt sogar so, dass  selbst ein Splitscreen-Modus den Service voraussetzt?

Ist nur fürs Online SPielen, Online speichern, 4 gratis Xbox One Spiele im Monat und vergünstigte Angebote. Bei Gold gibt es aber meist sehr brauchbare Spiele, sodass man sich die ~35 Euro im Jahr durchaus überlegen sollte. Diesen Monat z.B. u.a. Sleeping Dogs.

- FALLS der Lüfter stören sollte, spricht doch nichts dagegen, dass man  die in irgendeine Ecke stellt - für die Controller ist ja nur  Reichweite, nicht die Position der Konsolen wichtig, oder?

Korrekt, geht bei mir sogar durch eine Wand durch.


Du hättest aber besser in der Black Friday Week zugeschlagen, da gab es sie bei Saturn für 164 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2016)

Cool, dann wäre ja an sich alles geklärt. Ich hab immer wieder gezögert bei den Angeboten mit "nur" 500GB, die es in den letzten Wochen so gab 

die Gratis-Games: das sind dann Spiele, die man "für immer" hat, sofern man sie im Aktionszeitraum runterlädt/aktiviert, nehme ich mal an?


ist das Laufwerk eigentlich leise genug, um DVD/BD zu schauen? Mein aktueller BD-Player muckt bei manchen Datenträgern mal und "röhrt" dann ziemlich


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Dezember 2016)

- die Gratis-Games: das sind dann Spiele, die man "für immer" hat, sofern  man sie im Aktionszeitraum runterlädt/aktiviert, nehme ich mal an?

Du kannst sie danach immer spielen, solnage Du ein aktives Gold Abo hast.

- ist das Laufwerk eigentlich leise genug, um DVD/BD zu schauen? Mein  aktueller BD-Player muckt bei manchen Datenträgern mal und "röhrt" dann  ziemlich

Puh, kann ich Dir leider aus dem Stehgreif nicht sagen, da ich dank Staubsauger-PS4 eine Schallschutzbox gebastelt habe und die One da logischerweise dann auch drin steht


Achso bei Spielen wie Madden etc. empfiehlt sich das genilale EA Access Abo, welches es nur auf der Xbox gibt


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2016)

Soweit ich weiss sind die Gratisspiele die man auf der PS4 / Xbox One monatlich erhält nur so lange gratis wie man ein aktivies Abo bei den hat.



> *Xbox One S als Ultra HD Blu-ray Player*
> 
> Die  Wiedergabe von UHD Blu-rays funktionierte zunächst einmal tadellos.  Auch aus den USA importierte Scheiben gab die Konsole ohne Murren  wieder; einen Regionalcode gibt es bei den UHD-Blu-rays nicht mehr.  Beachten sollte man allerdings, dass den 4K-Scheiben in der Regel  gewöhnliche Blu-ray Discs mit dem Bonusmaterial zum Film beiliegen.  Sollte diese Scheibe mit einem ausländischen Regionalcode gesichert  sein, so verweigert die Xbox One S erwartungsgemäß die Wiedergabe der  darauf gespeicherten HD-Inhalte.
> Das Laufwerk der One S lärmt bei der Wiedergabe unterschiedlich laut:  Während sich die Konsole bei herkömmlichen Blu-ray Discs mit 0,8 Sone  noch vornehm zurückhielt, waren es bei der Wiedergabe von FIlmen von der  (schneller drehenden) Ultra HD Blu-ray deutlich hörbare 1,56 Sone. Das  liegt in etwa auf dem Niveau der alten Xbox One beim Spielen. Im  Leerlauf verhält die One S dafür mit rund 0,3 Sone deutlich leiser als  ihre Vorgängerin, die bei ruhendem Hauptmenü noch mit 0,8 Sone vor sich  hin rauschte. Wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Bauform trotz  integriertem Netzteil wesentlich kompakter geworden ist, hat Microsoft  hier ordentliche Arbeit geleistet.



https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Xbox-One-S-mit-4K-und-HDR-als-UHD-Blu-ray-Player-3284015.html


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2016)

jo, danke - dann ist ja alles klar. 


das EA Access ist eher nicht so sehr für mich geeignet, da ich jemand bin, der oft gern dann doch ein Spiel unbedingt JETZ haben will, und bei EA Access dauert es ja eine Weile, bis ein Game free dabei ist.



Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: wenn das xbox Gold Abo endet, hat man dann eine Übergangsphase, in der man die Games behält, wenn man zB innerhalb von einer Woche das Abo wieder freischaltet? Und summieren sich die Abos, also wenn ich zB nen Monat vor Abo-Ende einen neuen Code kaufe und eingebe: hab ich dann 13 Monate Abo, weil das "alte" ja einen Monat lang noch läuft, oder trotzdem nur 12?


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2016)

Xbox Live Gold Prepaid Codes sind genau 12 Monate wie bei allen anderen Prepaid Karten es gibt keine Gratis Zeit.
Xbox Live Gold via Kreditkarte ist wie bei allen anderen Abos mit Kündigungszeit und automatischer Verlängerung.



> *Wann werden Games with Gold-Spiele veröffentlicht?*
> 
> Neue Games with Gold-Titel sind am ersten und sechzehnten Tag eines jeden Monats verfügbar.
> 
> ...



http://support.xbox.com/de-DE/my-account/xbox-live-membership/games-with-gold-faq

Link geht bei umwandlung in url kaputt bitte copy & past


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Xbox Live Gold Prepaid Codes sind genau 12 Monate wie bei allen anderen Prepaid Karten es gibt keine Gratis Zeit.


 ich rede nicht von "Gratiszeit", sondern: wenn du nen Zugang vom zB 25.12.16 bis 25.12.17 hast und dann schon am zb 10.12.17 einen neuen Code eingibst, dann hast du doch an sich noch 15 bezahlte Tage für Dein Konto offen. Entfallen diese 15 Tage dann einfach, nur weil du "zu früh" den neuen Code aktivierst? Sollte man also dann genau an DEM Tag verlängern, an dem das "Abo" ansonsten auslaufen würde? 

 Und wenn ich "vergesse", nen neuen Code zu kaufen und den neuen erst am zB 27.12. aktiviere: sind dann alle "alten" Games weg? Mein Accountname/Konto ist ja dann immer noch das gleiche.


PS: wenn ich nen Code zB bei Amazon hole, kann ich den doch einlösen, wann ich will, oder?


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2016)

Zu den Spielen siehe den Ausschnitt von der Supportseite. Du verlierst die Erlaubnis sie zu spielen aber die Spiele selbst sind noch auf deinen Account hinterlegt.

Und bezüglich Prepaid Codes kann ich nur das sagen was bei anderen Anbietern bis jetzt selbst erlebt habe wo es um Spielzeit ging. Ich habe da keine Gratiszeit erhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Zu den Spielen siehe den Ausschnitt von der Supportseite. Du verlierst die Erlaubnis sie zu spielen aber die Spiele selbst sind noch auf deinen Account hinterlegt.


 also, wenn man zb 2 Tage lang kein Mitglied ist und dann doch wieder: sind die Spiele dann wieder freigeschaltet?



> Und bezüglich Prepaid Codes kann ich nur das sagen was bei anderen Anbietern bis jetzt selbst erlebt habe wo es um Spielzeit ging. Ich habe da keine Gratiszeit erhalten.


 ok, aber dann wirst du ja sicher nen neuen Code erst kurz vor Ende der Laufzeit des alten eingelöst haben, nehme ich mal an?


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2016)

Laut Microsoft Support oben der link verlierst du keine der Spiele die du durch Xbox Gold erhalten hast wenn du deine Abo beendest - nur du verlierst die Erlaubnis sie zu spielen wenn das Abo ablief.
Aber siehe oben der Link - Microsoft behält sich das Recht jederzeit Gratis Spiele von Xbox Gold anzupassen / zu entfernen wenn es gegen Gesetze von deinem Land verstösst wie zum bsp bei Sleeping Dogs oder andere Spiele die bei uns verboten sind.

Ich habe 1 woche vor ablauf meiner 60 tage prepaid karte damals schon mal eine weitere aktiviert und bekommt nicht die woche zurück.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2016)

okay, danke, alles klar


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2016)

Noch ne Frage: für xbox live (bzw. vlt sogar für die Xbox one überhaupt) braucht man ja einen Account. MUSS der an eine microsoft-email-Adresse/Konto gebunden sein, und wenn ja: gibt es dann Probleme, wenn ich wiederum für EA-Spiele meinen Origin-Account nutzen will, der auf einer T-Online-Adresse basiert?


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2016)

Soweit ich weiß muss das wie bei Windows auch schon ein Microsoft E-Mail Account sein, weil da ja dann alle Dienste miteinander verknüpft werden (können). Spiele die intern dann einen anderen Account zusätzlich verlangen sollte aber kein Problem sein, das ist ja völlig losgelöst vom Rest.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß muss das wie bei Windows auch schon ein Microsoft E-Mail Account sein, weil da ja dann alle Dienste miteinander verknüpft werden (können). Spiele die intern dann einen anderen Account zusätzlich verlangen sollte aber kein Problem sein, das ist ja völlig losgelöst vom Rest.


 okay, danke. Wäre ansonsten auch sehr doof, wenn man schon Origin hatte und es dann nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2016)

So, ich hab nun eine Xbox One S    Mit Fifa + zweitem Controller für 230€. Beim Eingeben des Fifa-Codes gab es ein Problem, man solle es später erneut versuchen - hat dann auch 3 Stunden glücklicherweise geklappt.

Aber mal drei Fragen: 

1) ich hab dann mit der Xbox dann ein MS-Konto erstellt, und hatte danach dann schon einen Gamer-Tag zugewiesen bekommen. Ist das normal, wir da per Zufall einer kreiert? Irgendwelche Gebrauchsspuren weist die Xbox nicht auf, auch nicht anhand von bereits installierten Games oder so.  
2) falls man eine HDD dazukauft: haben alle 3 USB-Ports (2 hinten, einer vorne) USB3.0 ?
3) gibt es Games, bei denen man trotz Disc die Disc später nicht braucht, bzw. woran erkennt man dies?


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Dezember 2016)

1) Ja, der GT wird per Zufall zugewiesen, ist aber dann änderbar
2) Ja, alles USB3, so kann man bis zu 3 Platten dran stecken (an meiner Elite hängen aktuell 2 externe  )
3) Nein, hatte ich noch nie. Solange du ein Spiel von Disc installiert hast, musst du auch immer die Disc zum Spielen einlegen. Wenn du dann das Spiel digital kaufst, brauchst du natürlich keine Disc mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> 1) Ja, der GT wird per Zufall zugewiesen, ist aber dann änderbar
> 2) Ja, alles USB3, so kann man bis zu 3 Platten dran stecken (an meiner Elite hängen aktuell 2 externe  )
> 3) Nein, hatte ich noch nie. Solange du ein Spiel von Disc installiert hast, musst du auch immer die Disc zum Spielen einlegen. Wenn du dann das Spiel digital kaufst, brauchst du natürlich keine Disc mehr.


 Danke! 

 Letzteres hatte ich mir gedacht. Ich war kurz verwirrt, weil im "Shop" bei einem installierten Game stand "kaufen Sie eine Lizenz für xx Euro", dabei ist damit dann eben die DL-Version gemeint, und mit Disc startet es natürlich   so was kennt man vom PC halt nicht 

 Noch eine Frage: kann man denn Spiele auch nachträglich auf eine externe HDD verschieben? zB wenn der Platz auf der internen eng wird und man ein neues Game installieren will, dann könnte man dann ja ein anderes Game, was man eher selten spielt, auf eine externe verschieben, die man dann eben auch nicht immer angeschlossen hat. 

 Und: mal angenommen ich deinstalliere ein Game, um Platz zu schaffen: was passiert mit den Spielständen? Sind die alle in einer Cloud? Oder trotz Deinstallation auf der internen HDD? Oder hängt es vom Game ab, und es kann sogar sein, dass die Spielstände dann weg sind?

 Es wird nämlich schon jetzt fast was eng bei mir: Fifa 17 als Download, auf Disc noch Watch Dogs 2, Mortal Kombat XL, NBA  2k16, CoD Ghosts und Darksiders Warmastered...   und jetzt sind "nur" noch 120GB frei. Blood Bowl 2 wiederum nimm nur wenig Platz weg, ein Golf Spiel folgt noch, das braucht aber auch wenig Platz. Aber dann kommt noch WRC 5 dazu, und irgendwann  Madden sowie NHlL, jeweils Version 16 oder 17. 


 Speedmäßig ist eine externe aber kein Nachteil, solange es nicht eine "Schummel"-3.0-HDD ist, die nur 2.-Speed schafft?


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2016)

also die Spielstände sind seperat gespeichert, wenn man ein Spiel von der Platte schmeißt, gehen die Spielstände nicht mit flöten.

Und ja, auf eine externe Platte kann man Spiele verschieben (und auch umgekehrt), hab ich schon mehrmals gemacht bei meiner One.
Man kann dann auch beide Platten nutzen, das wird addiert, also nicht nur die größere.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> also die Spielstände sind seperat gespeichert, wenn man ein Spiel von der Platte schmeißt, gehen die Spielstände nicht mit flöten.
> 
> Und ja, auf eine externe Platte kann man Spiele verschieben (und auch umgekehrt), hab ich schon mehrmals gemacht bei meiner One.
> Man kann dann auch beide Platten nutzen, das wird addiert, also nicht nur die größere.


 ok, ich denke mal, das man ein Game dann bei den Details zum Game verschieben kann bzw es sich von selbst erklärt, wenn ich es mal vorhabe. 


Danke für die Tipps


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ok, ich denke mal, das man ein Game dann bei den Details zum Game verschieben kann bzw es sich von selbst erklärt, wenn ich es mal vorhabe.
> 
> 
> Danke für die Tipps


Ja, genau da ist es "versteckt".
Wenn du eine externe HDD ansteckst, muss sie aber mind. 256 GB haben und USB 3.0.
Wenn sie dransteckt, kannst du auch einstellen, dass alles auf die Platte installiert wird, was ich empfehlen würde, da die externen via USB3 schneller sind als die interne


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, genau da ist es "versteckt".
> Wenn du eine externe HDD ansteckst, muss sie aber mind. 256 GB haben und USB 3.0.
> Wenn sie dransteckt, kannst du auch einstellen, dass alles auf die Platte installiert wird, was ich empfehlen würde, da die externen via USB3 schneller sind als die interne


 Ich habe inzwischen meine "alte" extern, die an sich fürs TV zum Aufnehmen gedacht war, als Zusatzspeicherplatz eingebunden, 1000GB. Klappt alles sehr gut. Und es war auch nötig: ich hab jetzt EA Access, weil es mit 25€/Jahr mal eben 75€ günstiger ist als die 3 EA-Games, die ich an sich eh kaufen wollte und die es da schon kostenfrei gibt (Madden und NHL 16 sowie Garden Warfare 2). Ich hab zwar aktuell nur nen Probemonat, aber ich denke, ich hol dann ein Abo, auch wenn es nach 3 Jahren dann doch günstiger wäre, die Games einzeln zu holen - aber auch nur dann, wenn ich NUR diese Games hole und nichts anderes, was es bei EA Access noch so gibt. Und das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, ich werde wohl schon jetzt 2-3 weitere Games aus dem EA-Angebot runterladen  

Aber weitere 3 Fragen  :

1) was sind diese G-Punkte beim Benutzernamen? Ich hab da 715 G oder so was...
2) gibt es einen Demo-Bereich, oder steht bei DEN Games, bei denen es eine Demo gibt, es dann im normalen Shop-Bereich dabei? Ich dachte nämlich, es gäb für Forza Horizon 3 eine Demo, aber ich finde keine...
3) es gibt diese Aufnahme-App - aber wie startet man die? Wenn ich auf die App gehe, ist nur der Menüpunkt "Aufzeichnungen ansehen" aktiv, aber ich habe keine... ^^


----------



## Seegurkensalat (27. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 1) was sind diese G-Punkte beim Benutzernamen? Ich hab da 715 G oder so was...
> 2) gibt es einen Demo-Bereich, oder steht bei DEN Games, bei denen es eine Demo gibt, es dann im normalen Shop-Bereich dabei? Ich dachte nämlich, es gäb für Forza Horizon 3 eine Demo, aber ich finde keine...
> 3) es gibt diese Aufnahme-App - aber wie startet man die? Wenn ich auf die App gehe, ist nur der Menüpunkt "Aufzeichnungen ansehen" aktiv, aber ich habe keine... ^^



1) Dein Gamerscore
2) Einfach Demo in die Suche eintippe
3) 2 x auf das Xbox Symbol und dann X für Aufnahme oder Y für Screenshot


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

Demo gibt es 
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/store/game-demos/games/xbox


Aufzeichnungen machst du indem du 2x schnell den Home-Button (das Xbox Logo) drückst. Dann kannst du Screenshots und Videos speichern

edit: ah seh grad, Seegurke hat es ja schon erklärt


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2016)

Ist der Gamescore einfach nur zum "Protzen", oder kann man damit irgendwas "kaufen" ?

@Demo: bescheuert: gibt man Forza ein, erscheinen unter dem Suchfeld schon mal als Vorschau alle Treffer, also alle Forza-Versionen. Gibt man "Forza Demo" ein, dann wird nix mehr angezeigt - aber wenn man dann die Suche richtig "startet", wird sie doch angezeigt... ^^  darauf muss man erstmal kommen...  


Das mit dem Aufnehmen werde ich dann mal testen. Kann man die Filme dann auch "schneiden" ?


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2016)

Gamerscore ist das selbe wie bei Uplay / Origin die Score und bei Steam die Achivments


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy: Beim Store-Tab gibt es ja mehrere Kategorien, auch eine für die Demos. Einfach mal nach unten scrollen, wenn du da bist.

 Da meine Konsole aktuell nicht vor mir ist, kann ich dir auch keinen Screenshot zeigen, was ich meine 

BTW: Hast du deinen Gamertag geändert, wenn ja, verrätst du ihn auch?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

HerbinhoCologne74 wäre der Tag    bin aber sehr "faul" in Sachen "virtuelle Freunde", also nicht meckern, wenn ich auf was nicht zu reagieren scheine  


btw: im Moment gibt es nen "Countdown"-Sale. Woraus der Countdown? Nur aufs Jahresende? Oder kommt DANN ein weiterer Sale? Da steht nämlich was von "die Angebote der ersten Woche", als würde es weitergehen ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Dezember 2016)

Also zu den Deals:

Es gibt jeden Monat die Games with Gold (2 Xbox One Spiele und 2 Xbox360 Spiele).
Die One-Spiele sind nur dann spielbar, wenn man ein aktives Gold-Abo hat, die 360 Spiele "kauft" man für 0€, daher ist da auch immer ein Paypal-Konto bzw. eine Kreditkarte erforderlich.

Jede Woche gibt es die Deals with Gold, wobei One/360-Spiele bzw. DLCs im Preis gesenkt sind.
Aktuell für die Woche 28.12. - 2.1.:
https://majornelson.com/2016/12/26/this-weeks-deals-with-gold-and-spotlight-sale-70/

Dann gibt es aktuell noch den "Countdown to 2017"-Sale, wobei in der Woche 22.12. - 28.12. folgendes im Angebot ist/war:
Ultimate Game Sale: Countdown Woche 1: Neue Angebote für Xbox One und Xbox 360

Dazu gibt / gab es noch tägliche Deals. Die vom 28.12 sind folgende:
Ultimate Game Sale: Countdown 4: Neue Angebote für Xbox One und Xbox 360

Am 29.12. gibt es dann eine neue Liste an Angeboten (zusätzlich zu den wöchentlichen Deals with Gold).
Die neue Liste findest du dann auf Xboxdynasty - Alles zu Xbox One, Xbox 360, Xbox LIVE, Arcade & Kinect bzw. www.majornelson.com

Die täglichen Deals gehen dann auch weiter bis 31.1.



> The first week of deals will be available from December 22 to 28. The Countdown sale will also feature Daily Deals for Xbox One and will run from December 22 to 31, counting down to the New Year. I will include the Daily Deals here and tweet them on Twitter when they are available (you can follow me on Twitter here). We’ll ring in the New Year with more offers beginning December 29 to January 9. Xbox Live Gold members will save up to an additional 10 percent on top of the game discounts, so now is a great time to go Gold and enjoy the benefits.



Zum Gamertag: Man muss da nicht großartig reagieren, man bekommt eine Nachricht, wenn du bei jemand anderem als Freund hinzugefügt wurdest. Musst dann den anderen aber nicht zwangsläufig auch als Freund adden.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Also zu den Deals:
> 
> Es gibt jeden Monat die Games with Gold (2 Xbox One Spiele und 2 Xbox360 Spiele).
> Die One-Spiele sind nur dann spielbar, wenn man ein aktives Gold-Abo hat, die 360 Spiele "kauft" man für 0€, daher ist da auch immer ein Paypal-Konto bzw. eine Kreditkarte erforderlich.


 ich habe Gold per "Prepaid"-Code aktiviert, das müsste ja dann auch gehen. 

Was ich etwas seltsam finde: bei mir steht, wenn ich bei der Club-Verwaltung auf die Details zur Gold-Mitgliedschaft gehe, zum einen "gültig bis 3.1.2017", vermutlich da ich nach dem Kauf 2 Wochen Probe-Gold aktiviert habe, zum anderen aber steht bei "Verwaltung" des Accounts, dass ich eine Mitgliedschaft bis zum 25.12.2017 vorausbezahlt hab. Ist das ne Art "Bug", dass da nicht direkt die längere Ablaufzeit steht?




> Die täglichen Deals gehen dann auch weiter bis 31.1.


 Genau das wollte ich wissen, da ich nicht gefunden hab, wie lange das ganze geht. Das sind ja nochmal "besondere-re" Angebote als normalerweise    da is ja ne Liste für den 22.-28, mit sehr vielen Games, dann kommt also ab morgen nochmal ne Woche andere Games, dann nochmal bis zum 31.1., nehme ich mal an.


ach ja: bei den Xbox 360-Games, die kompatibel sind, steht nie ein Preis dabei. Ist das ein Bug? Man muss da immer umständlich auf "kaufen" gehen, damit der Preis angezeigt wird.



PS: mein Tag ist HerbCologne74, hab mich vertan.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich habe Gold per "Prepaid"-Code aktiviert, das müsste ja dann auch gehen.
> 
> Was ich etwas seltsam finde: bei mir steht, wenn ich bei der Club-Verwaltung auf die Details zur Gold-Mitgliedschaft gehe, zum einen "gültig bis 3.1.2017", vermutlich da ich nach dem Kauf 2 Wochen Probe-Gold aktiviert habe, zum anderen aber steht bei "Verwaltung" des Accounts, dass ich eine Mitgliedschaft bis zum 25.12.2017 vorausbezahlt hab. Ist das ne Art "Bug", dass da nicht direkt die längere Ablaufzeit steht?


Das erste, bis 3.1.2017, ist dein 14-Tage-Gold Abo.
Das andere, bis 25.12.2017 ist dein EA-Access, was du dir geholt hast.
Mit dem PayPal-Konto bzw. Kreditkarte meinte ich die Zahlungsmöglichkeit, die für 360-Käufe hinterlegt werden muss.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich wissen, da ich nicht gefunden hab, wie lange das ganze geht. Das sind ja nochmal "besondere-re" Angebote als normalerweise    da is ja ne Liste für den 22.-28, mit sehr vielen Games, dann kommt also ab morgen nochmal ne Woche andere Games, dann nochmal bis zum 31.1., nehme ich mal an.
> 
> 
> ach ja: bei den Xbox 360-Games, die kompatibel sind, steht nie ein Preis dabei. Ist das ein Bug? Man muss da immer umständlich auf "kaufen" gehen, damit der Preis angezeigt wird.


Ja, es kommen noch die Spiele bis 9.1., ob das eine oder zwei Listen sind, ist noch nicht bekannt.
Und das mit den 360-Spielen ist kein Bug, das ist so gewollt, da das ja ein "anderes" Kaufsystem ist. 


Herbboy schrieb:


> PS: mein Tag ist HerbCologne74, hab mich vertan.


Thx, werde dich dann mal adden.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das erste, bis 3.1.2017, ist dein 14-Tage-Gold Abo.
> Das andere, bis 25.12.2017 ist dein EA-Access, was du dir geholt hast.


 du meinst xbox-Gold, denn das ist Xbox-Gold, was ich geholt hatte 



> Mit dem PayPal-Konto bzw. Kreditkarte meinte ich die Zahlungsmöglichkeit, die für 360-Käufe hinterlegt werden muss.


 das geht aber auch per Prapaidguthaben für die Xbox, oder geht das wegen des anderen Kaufsystems gar nicht? 


ps. hast du zufällig CoD Black Ops, Black OPs 2 oder Warfare 3 für die xbox? Wenn ja: kannst du da bei Gelegenheit nachsehen, ob die 4 Spieler Splitscreen im lokalen Modus bieten? Black OPs auf der PS4 kann das in jedem Falle, MW 2 auch. Schön wäre, wenn man dann auch die Klassen pro Profil speichern kann (ich hab 3 Controller und für meine Kumpels extra schon xbox-Konten anlegegt) - bei der PS3 gibt es bei MW2 offlineprofile ohne dass man einen PS-Account brauchte. bei Black OPs nicht, aber da weiß ich nicht, ob es mit nem Account pro Mitspieler gegangen wäre.

thx


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Dezember 2016)

Ja, dein Xbox Gold-Abo läuft bis 3.1., wenn du das 14-Tage-Gold-Abo eingelöst hast, was bei der Box dabei war.
Das andere ist dein EA Access, was du dir ja auch geholt hast.

Auf der One geht der Einkaufe mit:
Kreditkarte, PayPal oder Xbox Guthaben

Für 360-Spiele geht aber nur Kreditkarte oder PayPal. (gilt auf jeden Fall für die Games with Gold Spiele)

Info am Rand:
Die One und der Account sind *Region-Free*, d.h. du kannst in jedem Land einkaufen, für welches es Guthaben gibt bzw. die Kreditkarte akzeptiert wird.
Eine Preisvergleichsseite dafür ist: Weltweiter Preisvergleich für digitale Xbox One Spiele - Übersicht - Xbox-Now.com

Ich kaufe sehr viel in Brasilien, Mexiko und Co., da man da locker 50% zu den Euro-Preisen sparen kann.

Leider hab ich keins der CoD-Spiele und aktuell hab ich meine Konsole auch nicht bei mir, da ich auf "Heimaturlaub" bin 

Auf der One gibt es auch Gast-Accounts, das weiß ich, aber ob es da was mit Split-Screen in den CoD-Titeln funktioniert, k.a.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, dein Xbox Gold-Abo läuft bis 3.1., wenn du das 14-Tage-Gold-Abo eingelöst hast, was bei der Box dabei war.
> Das andere ist dein EA Access, was du dir ja auch geholt hast.


 nee nee, ich habe 12 Monate Gold geholt, und das steht ja auch bei den Infos zu Gold - das komische ist nur, dass da im "Start"-Menü der Xbox-Gold-Verwaltung "bis 3.1.2017" steht, und bei den Details dann doch 25.12.2017, auch wenn ich mich am PC in mein Konto einlogge.

Für EA habe ich aktuell noch nur nen Probemonat laufen, da hab ich noch kein Jahresabo besorgt.




> Auf der One gibt es auch Gast-Accounts, das weiß ich, aber ob es da was mit Split-Screen in den CoD-Titeln funktioniert, k.a.


 Ich habe "richtige" Accounts erstellt. Es ist halt so, dass ich nicht weiß, ob die Infos dann im Account von CoD gespeichert werden, denn bei meinem Kumpel auf der PS3 mit Black OPs 1 wird nix gespeichert, da ist alles freigeschaltet an Waffen&co, aber die Klassen, die sich jeder von uns in sicher 10 Min pro Nase mühsam zusammengestellt hatte, gehen halt flöten und waren die Woche drauf weg.  


Danke für die ganzen Tipps, auch für die Käufe!


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Dezember 2016)

Also, Black Ops 3 geht zu zweit im Co-Op:
Call of Duty Black Ops 3 im Splitscreen spielen: so geht’s auf PC, PS4 und Xbox One

Mehr geht lokal nicht


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Also, Black Ops 3 geht zu zweit im Co-Op:
> Call of Duty Black Ops 3 im Splitscreen spielen: so geht’s auf PC, PS4 und Xbox One


 ja, das hab ich auch (leider) rausbekommen. Naja, was heißt leider: ich hab es bei MediaMarkt für 25€ geholt, und Online wird es noch sehr fleißig gespielt, auch da das ganz neue CoD scheinbar inzwischen teils "pay 2 win" geworden ist und Black Ops 3 ja das zweitaktuellste CoD ist. Daher ist es kein Fehlkauf, das ist für die nächste Zeit "mein" xbox-Multiplayershooter - dann spar ich mir den Kauf von Battlefield 1  

 Mich würden das erste Black Ops sowie Teil 2 und Modern Warfare 3 interessieren, da ich diese recht günstig hier bekommen kann. 

 Und es geht nicht um Koop, sondern "Multiplayer" zu viert "unter Freunden", also entweder als Offline-Modus oder technisch gesehen Online, aber ohne Zugang für "Fremde". Hauptsache mit 3-4 Mann Splitscreen gegeneinander auf den Multiplayermaps


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mich würden das erste Black Ops sowie Teil 2 und Modern Warfare 3 interessieren, da ich diese recht günstig hier bekommen kann.



Black Ops 2 und MW3 sind laut der offiziellen Liste noch nicht abwärtskompatibel zur One, aber das kann noch kommen, die Liste wird regelmäßig erweitert, alle paar Monate(?)

Hier die derzeitige Liste der 360 Spiele, die man auf der One spielen kann (gilt auch für die Retail-Fassungen, wenn vorhanden)
Liste zum anklicken


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Black Ops 2 und MW3 sind laut der offiziellen Liste noch nicht abwärtskompatibel zur One, aber das kann noch kommen, die Liste wird regelmäßig erweitert, alle paar Monate(?)


 Okay, das ist natürlich doof... 


das erste Black OPs ist allerdings kompatibel, das gibt es nämlich im One-Shop. vlt hol ich das mal "auf Verdacht" ...   oder sogar CoD 2, denn das ist wiederum so simpel, dass man als Gelegenheitsgamer sogar recht gut mithalten kann. Da wäre nur die Frage: Splitscreen vorhanden?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

Ich dreh hier gleich durch:  ich wollte CoD2 oder das erste Black OPs holen, die 360er-Versionen sind kompatibel zur One. Aber weder der Shop auf der xbox noch der über den PC aufgerufene xbox-Marcetplace (der für die 360-Games) akzeptiert meine Zahlungsmethoden, da kommt immer die Meldung "keine gültige Zahlungsoption hinterlegt", obwohl ich inzwischen PayPal UND eine Kreditkarte im MS-Konto aktiv hab, und bei den normalen Games für die Xbox One geht alles problemlos (zumindest bis zum letzten Schritt, aber es wird gefragt, wie ich zahlen will und dabei dann die beiden Bezahlmethoden inkl. der letzten Ziffern meiner Kreditkarte sowie meiner PayPal-email-Adresse angezeigt...  

Was soll das? Wie soll man denn bitte sonst noch zahlen??? 


ach ja: beide haben offenbar 4 Spieler-Splitscreen


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2016)

Hmm.....

Hast du über marketplace.xbox.com auch PayPal bzw. die Kreditkarte hinzugefügt?

Wenn du eines der 360-Gratis-Spiele im "Games with Gold" kaufen willst, wie sieht denn dann das PopUp-Fenster aus, was beim bezahlen auf der Webseite oder der Konsole auftaucht?

Die hinterlegten Zahlungsmethoden für die One interessieren bei 360-Käufen nicht


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2016)

kannst dir zur Not auch die 360 Retail-Versionen  gebraucht holen, die sind auch auf der One lauffähig

bzw. schon mal mit diesen Guthaben-Karten probiert, wo du den 15-stelligen Code eingeben musst? 
(sieht so aus: _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ )


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> kannst dir zur Not auch die 360 Retail-Versionen  gebraucht holen, die sind auch auf der One lauffähig
> 
> bzw. schon mal mit diesen Guthaben-Karten probiert, wo du den 15-stelligen Code eingeben musst?
> (sieht so aus: _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ - _ _ _ _ _ )


 Ich hab eine 5€-Karte aktiviert, aber für die Xbox 360-Games ginge das Guthaben wohl eh nicht.

Die Kontodaten hatte ich über die Microsoft-Account-Website eingegeben, ist mir zu blöd, es per Controller zu machen 

Aber inzwischen hat es geklappt, hab es nach ner Stunde nochmal probiert. Keine Ahnung, warum es vorher nicht ging. Ich hatte auch es kurz nach dem Eingeben der Paypal-Daten versucht, dann nach 10 Minuten nochmal und nach weiteren 20 Minuten erneut, und da ging es nicht. Und nach einer weiteren Stunde dann doch, ohne dass ich was verändert hab... ^^   

Ich habe nun Cod 2 únd das erste Black OPs für zusammen 25€ geholt, und beide bieten 4 Spieler-Splitscreen. Bei Black OPs werden die Klassen gespeichert, wenn man sich an der Xbox vorher mit einem Profil anmeldet und nicht nur als "Gast" spielt. Und Profile hatte ich ja für meine Kumpels kreiert, kann also demnächst dann losgehen   Bei Cod 2 gibt es ja eh keinen Klassenedititor, sondern 5 vorgegebene Klassen


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2016)

Ja, manchmal zickt das System bei Microsoft etwas rum und die Fehlermeldungen sind, nun ja, Fragwürdig 

Aber gut, dass es noch geklappt hat und der Modus so ist, wie du wolltest.

Grundsätzlich sollte bei den AWK-Spielen eh alles genauso sein, wie auf der alten 360. Manchmal ist die Framerate etwas schlechter, manchmal besser.
Die Titel werden aber auch gepatcht, wenn es irgendwelche Fehler aufgrund der AWK gibt.

Ergänzung:
Bei Titel, die bei der 360 in Deutschland nicht erhältlich waren, reicht es *nicht *die Konsole auf ein anderes Land zu stellen. Die 360-Käufe sind Regionsbezogen und du müsstest mit deinem Account dann in das betreffende Land "umziehen". Das geht aber auch nur alle 90 Tage.

Für Titel, die für die One sind, reicht es, wie geschrieben, aus, die Konsole auf das entsprechende Land umzustellen und schon kannst du dort einkaufen und Geld sparen. Funktioniert aber leider nicht in allen Ländern, außer du hast in dem entsprechenden Land eine Kreditkarte.
Eine Kreditkarte aus Deutschland funktioniert da nicht im Store, aber: Guthaben kannst du im entsprechenden Microsoft Store (microsoftstore.com) trotzdem mit der KK kaufen. Und bei Restkosten funktioniert die KK dann plötzlich doch wieder.
Ist ein eigenwilliges System von Microsoft.

Übersicht über die Möglichkeiten, Guthaben zu kaufen:
http://www.xbox-now.com/xblpoints

Preisvergleich z.B. für Nascar Heat Evolution:
http://www.xbox-now.com/game/5618/nascar-heat-evolution
€-Preis: 39,99€
günstigster Preis mit Guthaben: Mexiko für 23,07€

BTW: Hier die Angebote für den Ultimate Game Sale (Week 2 bis 9.1.):
http://www.xboxdynasty.de/news/ulti...e-2-neue-angebote-fuer-xbox-one-und-xbox-360/


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal zickt das System bei Microsoft etwas rum und die Fehlermeldungen sind, nun ja, Fragwürdig
> 
> Aber gut, dass es noch geklappt hat und der Modus so ist, wie du wolltest.
> 
> ...


 passt schon - falls es mehrfach Fehler geben sollte, wird halt doch Black OPs 3 nur zu Zweit gespielt, und man wechselt sich ab   übrigens: Black OPs bietet sogar Bots, d.h. man kann "sogar" auf größeren Maps mal zocken, auch wenn man nur 3-4 Spieler hat


Eines noch: diese Aufnahme-App hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Wenn man den xbox-Button doppelklickt und dann X drückt, DANN beginnt die Aufnahme, oder nicht? Oder ist es rückwirkend für X Sekunden? Aber wie beendet man sie bzw. wie lange geht die Aufnahme? Oder hängt es vom Spiel ab?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2016)

Also, manche Aufnahmen werden komplett automatisch erstellt, wenn irgendwas "tolles" im Spiel passiert.

In den Systemeinstellungen kannst du die Dauer der Aufnahmeclips einstellen, 30 sek. bis ein paar Minuten (hoffentlich schreib ich jetzt nix blödes).

Ich glaube auch, dass es ein paar Sekunden vorher schon mit aufnimmt, wenn du die Aufnahme startest. Sonst würde das mit den Auto-Clips ja auch nicht gehen.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2016)

Xbox One: Eigene Gameplay-Videos mit der Konsole aufnehmen - so geht's!


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Dezember 2016)

Ist zwar für das Ur-Xbox One Dashboard, aber in den Grundzügen sollte es noch passen 

Wie gesagt, die Aufnahme-Länge wurde mittlerweile erweitert, das findest du unter den Settings der Konsole.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Also, manche Aufnahmen werden komplett automatisch erstellt, wenn irgendwas "tolles" im Spiel passiert.
> 
> In den Systemeinstellungen kannst du die Dauer der Aufnahmeclips einstellen, 30 sek. bis ein paar Minuten (hoffentlich schreib ich jetzt nix blödes).
> 
> Ich glaube auch, dass es ein paar Sekunden vorher schon mit aufnimmt, wenn du die Aufnahme startest. Sonst würde das mit den Auto-Clips ja auch nicht gehen.


 naja, das könnte ja auch im Game eingestellt sein, dass es vorher startet  ^^ 


@Wynn: thx, les ich mal durch.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte mich vor 4-5 Tagen bei Xbox Rewards angemeldet, da sollte man an sich 2 Tage später ne Bestätigung bekommen - kam aber noch nicht. Ist das normal? Denn es gibt nach Freischaltung ja auch Rewards für andere "Missionen" außer "Spiele kaufen" und Monatsumfrage mitmachen", und andere Missionen werden mir nicht anzeigt, d.h. ich hab nicht "nur" eine Mail nicht bekommen oder so... ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2017)

Naja, so viele Dinge gibt es leider bei dem Rewards-Programm auch nicht 
Man wird für den Kauf von Artikeln (nur im Store des Landes, bei welchem du auch für das Rewards-Programm registriert bist) "belohnt".

Meine aktuellen Missionen:
Der Prämiendoktor hält Sprechstunde


> Am besten entkommt man dem Trübsal, indem man sich bewegt. Kaufe für einen Mindestbetrag von  25 € inklusive MwSt. energetische Spiele* wie Just Dance 2016, Rock Band 4 und Zumba Fitness World Party im Xbox Store bzw. Fitness-Filme* und TV-Shows* wie R.I.P.P.E.D Total Body Fitness und Just Jillian von Microsoft Movies & TV.                              3.000 Prämienpunkte





> Nichts verleiht dir mehr Pep als ein schickes neues Aussehen! Mache deinen Avatar für das Fitnessstudio bereit und kaufe für einen Mindestbetrag von 2 € inklusive MwSt. Avatar-Fitnessartikel* im Xbox-Store.                              1.000 Prämienpunkte





> Diese Verschreibung muss REGELMÄSSIG eingehalten werden! Setze deinen Körper in Bewegung und mache deine neuen Moves zur Routine, indem du fünf Erfolge in dem/den von dir gekauften Spiel(en)* erreichst.                              1.000 Prämienpunkte




Belohne dich, indem du JETZT vorbestellst


> Dieses Angebot ist für unsere digitalen Fans, die frühzeitig und oft bestellen!
> 
> Wir legen *15.000 Prämienpunkte* auf den Tisch, die ein-zwei-drei brandheiße neue Spiele auf einen Schlag bringen! Alles, was du dafür tun musst, ist diese vom Xbox Store empfohlenen* Titel vorzubestellen und deine Prämie abzuräumen. Es ist wirklich so einfach.
> 
> ...



Und dann noch Missionen für FreeToPlay-Spiele (Freunde werben, Geld ausgeben, etc.)


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2017)

ja, das hab ich alles gesehen. Aber je nach dem gibt es vlt doch auch mal andere Boni, die nicht direkt mit Geld ausgeben verbunden sind, zB hatte ich gelesen, dass allein fürs Installieren eines neuen Games es auch mal Punkte gaben kann. Oder wenn man sowieso ein Game holen will, das bei MS im Shop auch günstig ist: why not? Ich hab zB Forza Horizon 3 für 41€ geholt, müsste heute geliefert werden. Ob es am Ende dann überhaupt genug an Punkten zusammenkommt, damit man damit was anfangen kann, bleibt abzuwarten...  aber wenn ne simple Anmeldung reicht: warum nicht?


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2017)

Ja, das gilt für die monatlichen Games with Gold 
Da bekommt man extra Punkte, wenn man es in diesem Monat für 10h (muss nochmal genau nachschauen) spielt.

Ich bin da auch angemeldet und hab auch schon mehrmals meine Punkte (ab 5000 werden die automatisch) gutgeschrieben bekommen. Die Punkte werden dann in Guthaben umgewandelt, wofür man wieder online einkaufen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2017)

Weißt Du, ob es für die live rewards auch einen Menüpunkt auf der Xbox gibt? Ich krieg nur manchmal ne Einblendung bei den News/Tipps, und dann werde ich zum Browser weitergeleitet - das geht natürlich mal eben nebenbei per Tablet oder Smartphone viel simpler.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2017)

Nein gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2017)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nein gibt es leider nicht.


 ich hab erst gestern gemerkt, dass mich da als Freund zugefügt hast - irgendwie doof, dass man darauf nicht richtig hingewiesen wird ^^  Adde dich später dann auch mal


----------

